# Baby toy links to secure horse to trailer?



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You'll go through all of those pretty fast. Baling twine is a lot cheaper and more useful.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

If think those are too flimsy. 

Dover sells something similar: 

Safe-T-Tie Two-PACK | Dover Saddlery

Equi-Ping | Dover Saddlery
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I too think those would be much too weak to be useful. I have a couple of the Safe-T-Ties that SlideStop posted and I find even those too flimsy. I don't use it for tying my horse, but have tried it on the "strongest" setting for securing the trailer divider open and hanging hay nets and it fails at both of those tasks very consistently.

I suspect a horse trying to put its head down in the trailer would break the baby link (or open the Safe-T-Tie) without really even trying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lesti (Nov 14, 2014)

Alright thank you all! I think I'll just go with baling twine


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

with any of the plastic safety clasps you also have to be weary of a smart horse. 

Tie my wife's horse with any plastic quick release type thing she pulls her head and walks away. a bungee or lead rope with a slip-knot/quick release clip, bailer twine ect... she pulls feels resistance and stands nicely


----------

